# indoor archery near Columbus?



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anybody know of any indoor ranges in the Columbus area? thx, pete


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Check New Albany Range. I think they also have a shooting range. 
Buckeye outdoors also has a nice range.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Pete, 

There is a little shop on sr 36-37 heading east out of delaware towards 71! they have the movie thing. Its pretty cool!

Tell chuck the "Pro Scent" guys sent you 

Keith


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I shot at the video thing at Fairfield Outdoors....it is pretty cool. They used to have a leage that shot there...don't know if they still do or not.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lauhorner gun range in Springfield, right off I 70 about 30 min west of you


----------

